# Car insurance for 17 year old male??



## Jaded (5 May 2009)

Hi 
I am looking to take out insurance for my son and can get a couple of huge quotes online, anyone any experience of this and is there any Co where the drop after 1 year would be substantial with 1 years no claims if policy was taken out in his name?, a 2nd option would be as I am currently looking at cars would be to buy the car in my name, do the policy in my name (with no no claims discount as I already have my own car) and put him as named driver, any suggestion on which is the better option, I know his own policy would be far more expensive but would it be worth it and what difference would 1 years no claims in his own name make

Tks


----------



## mathepac (5 May 2009)

Jaded said:


> ... a 2nd option would be as I am currently looking at cars would be to buy the car in my name, do the policy in my name (with no no claims discount as I already have my own car) and put him as named driver, ...


If your son is the main driver of the vehicle, the insurance company may not cooperate in this arrangement.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (5 May 2009)

Jaded said:


> Hi
> a 2nd option would be as I am currently looking at cars would be to buy the car in my name, do the policy in my name (with no no claims discount as I already have my own car) and put him as named driver,
> 
> Tks



I believe (and would stand corrected) that you can only apply your no claims discount to one car/policy. 
I have a 17 year old girl and when we called to have her added to her dads insurance they quoted 1500 for the year. Like you, we're currently looking for an alternative, preferrably one that will allow her to build up her own no claims.


----------



## twofor1 (5 May 2009)

For anyone who has motor insurance  with Hibernian Aviva, If your son/daughter books ten lessons with their driving school they will get six months free insurance on your car. They should be able to pass the test in that time, and then with a full licence they should get better quotes.

http://www.hibernian.ie/online/driving/driving-school/benefits/


----------



## Jaded (5 May 2009)

Thanks for all the replies the Hibernian one looks v interesting will check that out further
A.


----------



## mitchell (17 Aug 2010)

*Same problem*

i have the exact same problem as you im 18 year old male from dublin and i have an opel astra this is my first year to get insurance and im looking everywhere i have been gettin quotes for 5 grand+ so i got my mother to go as the main driver of my car and i went as a named driver the only thing is that her no claims discount cant be used more than once so i have to do without her discount. but it still works out cheaper the best quote i got was from quinn it was 3,300 and thats including a 10% discount you get from them for having another quinn policy your better off getting insured with quinn and then getting your son insured with them also.
the only thing is is that i hate quinn direct there not very good at paying out if your in a crash and they make it difficult for you when you change insurance providers by not giving out the no claims discount or delaying it and also i was speaking with a women in there who was extremely rude and unhelpfull . also you should buy it online it cheaper aswell hope that helps i know that its still a lot of money but its still the cheapest ive came across let me know if anyone is cheaper


----------



## peteb (17 Aug 2010)

Well there even less likely to do in this circumstances.  Is the car registered in your name? If so, you are in big trouble.  If not, they will still have issues as to the fact that your mother isn't in fact the main driver.


----------



## MrEBear (18 Aug 2010)

Mitchell, I'd like to know what proof you base your statements on as I have dealt with Quinn for a few years now while working in a brokers and I have found that they are very reasonable when it comes to issuing an ncb, infact from what I remember they issue it with their renewal notice, but you may not know this as this is your first time getting insured. As for claims, they most likely would not look kindly on your situation as your mother (from what you have said) is not the main driver and if she's not the registered owner either that's even worse as you can only insure something you own and for the purpose of motor insurance you must be the main driver. This could indeed lead to problems when making a claim. 

OP my advice is for your son to try get his full licence asap even if it ment that he had to drive your car for six months, but he is better off having a policy in his name than under yours. 

Bear


----------

